
A new Lego set honors the women of NASA - shashwat986
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/10/a-new-lego-set-honors-the-women-of-nasa-and-it-looks-pretty-awesome/
======
sova
This makes me so happy. We need statues, currency, and all sorts of toys that
make Powerful Women normal in society

